# Kaufhilfe



## kostjagarnix (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo Angelfreunde,
ich möchte mir eine neue Feeder Ausrüstung zulegen und suche noch die ideale Kombination. Ich fische meistens an der Mosel auf Brassen, Barben und Rotaugen. Gefischt wird auf unterschiedlicher Distanz. Entweder im "Nahbereich" 25-35 m oder auch weiter 50-80 m in der Fahrrinne. Normalerweise fische ich mit Futterkorbgewichten um die 80 gr. bis 100 g. Hier hätte ich aber gerne eine Reserve bis 150 gr. Wurfgewicht....

Jetzt will ich mir eine hochwertige neue komplett Combo für´s "Leben" zusammenstellen.
Mein Favorit im Moment: 

Rute: Zammataro’s Magna Maestro IM-8 in 3,90 m
da mir die IM-12 Masterpiece doch etwas zu teuer ist.....
Alternativ: 
Berkley Cherrywood Feeder 4,20 (Ist mir aber evtl. zu steif... Knüppel?)

Rolle: hier bin ich am schwanken zwischen:
Speziellen Feederruten, auch für Weitwürfe ausgelegt...
Balzer Feedermaster 9600
und Balzer Syndicate Feeder 7600 (etwas leichter, ohne verchromtes Worm Shaft-Getriebe aus Messing, aber günstiger...)

als Schnur hätte ich gerne eine gute Feederschnur, dehnungsarm um die 0,25
auf die Ersatzspule soll eine 0,10 geflochtene + Schlagschnur
Hier habe ich im Auge:
Iron Line Xtreme Distance geflochten 
Berkley Fireline Feeder geflochten 0,10 275 m
Mosella Manic Feeder mono 0,25 250 m
Browning Cenex Feeda Line mono 0,26 leider nur in 150 m
Shimano Sufix Feeder mono 0,25 leider auch nur in 150 m

Da meine Zusammenstellung für die nächsten Jahre zum Freizeitfischen aber auch für den Club-Internen Wettkampf wohl häufig zum Einsatz kommen wird, will ich mir was "anständiges" leisten. Aber auch bezahlbar bleiben.

Was sagt ihr zu meiner Auswahl? Habt ihr andere Vorsschläge?

Wenn es bei meine Zusammenstellung bleibt, würde ich gerne einen Händler finden, bei dem ich alles komplett zusammen bestellen kann. Incl. bespulen der Rollen mit meiner Wunschschnur und das alles auch noch zu einem annehmbaren Preis |bigeyes Da ich vorort eine solche Zusammenstellung nirgend´s bekomme...

ein nach langer Suche und Internet Recherchen gebeutelter Angler......


----------



## angelnbw (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*

hallo...
ich kann nach vielen Bestellungen sagen, dass mir Angelsport schirmer ganz gut gefällt.
Dort habe ich dieses Jahr 2 Ron Thompson Method Feederruten gekauft (150 gr.) und bin mit ihnen äußerst zufrieden und das für wenig Geld - im Sonderverkauf gibt es auch noch eine Daiwa Feeder - ein Kollege von mir hat die Mitchell Feeder dort gekauft - wirklich ein gelungene Rute - beim Schirmer gibt es die Hausmarke von geflochtenen Schnüren - die ist sehr empfehlenswert. Also die Preis-Leistung ist wohl ziemlich unschlagbar.
Für den Nahbereich kann ich eine andere Rute empfehlen - die Jenzi Artini powerise multi tool - hab sogar mit der Medium Version große Karpfen gefangen.
ein Link wäre:
http://www.pro-fishing.de/index.php?cat=c81_Feederruten.html&sort=&XTCsid=71d169b17a473cd98fb34e579d87cc40&filter_id=2


----------



## Nightfisher_1 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*

WO wir gerade beim Thema sind,kann mir mal jemand erklären(da ich auch auf Rotfedern,Rotaugen,......gehe) was alles zu einer Feeder Ausrüstung gehört.Also abgesehen von Rute,Rolle,Schnur.
Also kleinere Details wie,Futterkorb........


Welche Eigenschaften müssen Schnur,Rolle,Rute besitzen?


----------



## DerStipper (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*

Also ich lege mir gerade auch eine neue Feederkombo zu. Als Rolle habe ich schon die Browning Black magic Feeder 650BF.

Bei den Ruten habe ich einiges zur Auswahl.
Zammataro Masterpiece 115
Browning King Feeder 150g
Browning Bob Nudd Power Feeder 120g
Browning Champions Choice Power Feeder müsste auch 120g Wurfgewicht haben.

Ich weiß ja nicht wo du an der Mosel fischst. Ich fische zwischen Müden und Bruttig-Fankel. Da reichen eigentlich meistens Körbe bis 100g und mit einer 120g Rute kann man die auch noch gut auf Weite bringen.

Schnur fische ich meistens Mono, es sei denn wenn ich am anderen Ende der Fahrrinne fische. Da benutze ich dann die Shimano Technium. Entweder in 0,20 oder 0,22mm. Aber habe auch noch eine Rolle mit 0,06er ich glaube Spiderwire. 0,25mm Mono ist eigentlich nicht nötig, du kannst aber wenn du Angst wegen den Korbgewichten hast, kannst du auch einfach eine 0,28-0,30mm Schlagschnur vorschalten.


----------



## lausi97 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*

Da ich bekennender Balzer Fan bin,schau auch mal nach der Barbenrute von Zammataro,gibts glaub ich so umme 130Taler.
Fische die und die UltraHeavy mit den 9600Feedermaster am Rhein,und bin da vollstens mit zufrieden.

gruß
lausi


----------



## DerStipper (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*

Also die Barbenrute ist für die Mosel einfach viel zu überdimensioniert. An Rhein, Elbe und Donau mag die vielleicht passend sein aber 280g Wurfgewicht braucht man an der Mosel echt nicht. 150g reichen bei normaler Strömung mehr als aus. Bei leichtem Hochwasser haben mir immernoch 120g Körbchen gereicht. Allerdings dann nur auf 15-20m entfernung. Aber da saßen die Barben dann schon.
Von der Maestroserie wäre ja die 150g Rute eher passend, dann würde ich diese allerdings in 4,2m kaufen oder halt in der gleichen Preisklasse die Browning King Feeder mit 150g Wurfgewicht bei Ask... Da ist die mit Abstand am günstigsten.
Fahr am Wochenende doch nach Unna, da ist Feeder und Stippermesse. Da ist ein Browning- und ein Zammatarostand. Vielleicht kannst du ja sogar noch ein Messeschnäppchen machen.


----------



## flasha (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Da ich bekennender Balzer Fan bin,schau auch mal nach der Barbenrute von Zammataro,gibts glaub ich so umme 130Taler.
> Fische die und die UltraHeavy mit den 9600Feedermaster am Rhein,und bin da vollstens mit zufrieden.
> 
> gruß
> lausi



Meinst du diese hier?

http://www.champions-team.de/berichte/produkt-news/2009/Balzer_Masterpiece_Heavy_Feeder_155.php


----------



## DerStipper (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*

http://www.rodsworld.de/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=33&products_id=6141

Das ist die Barbe Spezial. Wie gesagt für den Rhein super, für die Mosel einfach viel zu überdimensioniert.


----------



## kostjagarnix (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*

Danke für die Tipps....
Nach Unna würde ich saugern fahren... Leider nicht die Zeit......
Die Barbenrute ist mir auch zu "überdimensioniert" 
was wäre der Vorteil die 150er in 4,20 zu nehmen?
die Browning King Feeder werde ich mir mal anschauen......

@ lausi: hast du auch zwischen den beiden Feederrollen 9600 und 7600 endschieden? Warum ist deine Endscheidung für die etwas schwerere 9600 gefallen?


----------



## langerLulatsch (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*



kostjagarnix schrieb:


> ...
> die Browning King Feeder werde ich mir mal anschauen......



Dann schau mal beim Schirmer, der hat die grad im Angebot für 140Eus.

Btw: Ist die Berkley Fireline Feeder was anderes als die Fireline smoke?!?! Find die auf der Berkley-Seite nämlich nicht...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## kostjagarnix (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*

und bei Askari 129,99...
nicht schlecht das teil, und noch 60 gr. leichter 
zur King Feeder gibts auch eine Wechselspitze mehr...
und was sich auch sehr gut anhört: Balancegewichte Set zum besseren ausbalancieren der Rute........

Momentaner Stand:
Browning King Feeder 4,20 m 150 gr WG
Balzer Feedermaster 9600
Sufix Feeder Mono 0,23 mm 4,4 kg 150 m (Wenn dann mal lieferbar)


----------



## DerStipper (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*

4,20m ist an der Mosel besser wegen dem alten Pferdeweg. Da gibts eine schöne Kante. Und Barben ziehen da recht gerne runter. Wenn du also eine kürzere Rute hast, kannst du den Fisch nicht so gut kontrollieren und es kann sein, dass sich die Schnur zwischen Steinen festsetzt oder durchscheuert. Ist mir bei den durchaus stattlichen Barben mit einer 3,60m Rute schon das ein oder andere mal passiert.
Mit den 4,20m kannst du auch auf der weiten Spur mehr Schnur aus dem Wasser halten also kannst du leichtere Körbe fischen. Auch ist die Genauigkeit der Würfe auf 70-80m wesentlich besser. Wobei ich 80m an der Mosel hart grenzwertig finde, da du dann ja schon teilweise über die Schiffahrtsrinne hinaus geworfen hast.

Bei der Rolle kannst du dir auch mal die Browning Black Magic Feeder 650BF angucken. Gibts beim Brassenwilli recht günstig. Der Freilauf ist gerade, wenn du das Körbchen befüllst sehr hilfreich. Spart Zeit und eventuell gebrochene Spitzen.
Und vom Preis her kommt das mit dem momentanem Preis der 9600 gleich, wenn nicht sogar billiger.


----------



## kostjagarnix (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*

Danke für die Erklärungen...
Bei uns hier in Trier, Kenn, Schweich, Riol, Fell, Mehring ist die Fahrrinne teilweise erst optimal mit 70 - 80 m zu erreichen..und die "Pferdewege" sind bei uns wohl auch nicht mehr vorhanden. Wusste ich noch gar nix von, man lernt wohl nie aus.

Gerade jetzt fängt man schöne Brassen nur ziemlich weit draussen....
Barben habe ich seltsamer weise in den letzten Jahren überhaupt keine gefangen. Werde ich wohl dieses Jahr mal etwas gezielter versuchen....

Bei Askari gibt es zur Zeit auf alles noch 10 % "Valentinsrabatt".
Werde wohl bei o.g. Kombi bleiben. Nur meine Schnur ist zur Zeit in 0,20 wohl nicht lieferbar. 
Werde wahrscheinlich bei reiner Mono bleiben, weil ich meinen Knoten nicht 100 % traue und will keine Spitze dadurch verlieren. Hier werde ich wohl erst noch mal etwas üben um mich an eine gute Schlagschnurkombi zu gewöhnen. Hier wird eine meiner älteren Ruten hinhalten müssen.....


----------



## DerStipper (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*

Puh also an meiner Hausstrecke bin ich bei 40m schon in der Rinne drin und das ziemlich locker. Am besten fischt man auch nicht in der Mitte der Rinne sondern direkt hinter der Kante. Dort waren bei mir die Fangerfolge am besten. Da ist eine Längere Rute auch wieder von Vorteil. Weil du den Fisch da besser nach oben dirigieren kannst.
Köder waren bei mir meistens Maden, Mistwürmchen(aus meinem Kompost), Made/Mistwurm, Made/Caster, Wurm/Caster. Ab diesem Jahr will ich mich auch ein bisschen mehr mit Miniboilies und Pellets beschäftigen. Aber auf Maden war die Hölle los. Allerdings auch einige Rotaugen und recht viele Haseln. Wobei das Durchschnittsgewicht zwischen 300 und 400g lag. Bei den Barben aber deutlich höher.

Der Pferdeweg ist durch die Stauung der Mosel überflutet. Früher wurden Pferde benutzt um die Schiffe gegen die Strömung der Mosel ziehen zu können. Deswegen gabs die befestigten Pferdewege an der ganzen Moselstrecke. An meiner Stammstrecke liegt dieser ungefähr bei 10-14m unter Wasser. Also auch gur für die Stange, aber hauptsächlich für Rotaugen und vereinzelt mal Brassen oder Barben.

Letztes Jahr habe ich mit der Feeder keine einzige Brasse erwischt, nur Barben. Finde ich aber auch besser^^
Könnte in Trier ja daran liegen, dass die Mosel da ja sehr sehr Träge ist. So hab ich die zumindestens in Erinnerung.
Bei der Schnur kann ich dir die Shimano Technium BX(?), also die Mono fürs Kaprfenfischen empfehlen. Fische die auch.

Grüße


----------



## kostjagarnix (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*

Die Browning Rolle sieht auch nicht schlecht aus... was meine Kaufendscheidung nicht gerade erleichtert  Werd mal sehen, ob ich zu einem größeren Tackleshop fahren kann, der beide Varianten hat, um mir vor Ort ein genaueres Bild zu mache. Hätte sowohl Rute und Rolle gerne mal voher in der Hand gehabt...

mit Mini Boilies werde ich mich auch mal genauer auseinander setzten. Habe schon welche gekauft und werde wohl morgen die ersten ins Wasser werfen. Ebenso das erste mal mit Method-Feeder. Habe mir hier das Preston System zum ausprobieren zugelegt...


----------



## DerStipper (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*

Also der Bode hat nicht beide. Kann ich dir direkt schonmal sagen=D Habe da auch auf einen direkten Vergleich gehofft, aber werde den morgen auf der Stipp- und Feedermesse bekommen=)


----------



## kostjagarnix (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*

So, Bestellung ist raus.....
Browning King Feeder 4,20 m WG 150
Browning Black Magix Feeder 650 BF
ANGELSPEZI Pro Weitwurf-Schnur monofile Schnur mit 50% weniger Dehnung  0,22 mm    7,00 kg

Danke nochmals für die Hilfen.....

Gestern mal wieder eine Nullnummer an der Mosel... ist noch nix los... Dieses Jahr erst einen einzigen Brassen bei mittlerweile 3 Versuchen..... Wird Zeit, das der Frühling kommt.....


----------



## Ditschee (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*



kostjagarnix schrieb:


> So, Bestellung ist raus.....
> Browning King Feeder 4,20 m WG 150
> Browning Black Magix Feeder 650 BF
> ANGELSPEZI Pro Weitwurf-Schnur monofile Schnur mit 50% weniger Dehnung 0,22 mm 7,00 kg
> ...


 
Hi

Hast Du alles bei Askari bestellt ( Online ) ? such auch eine gute kombo  , ich Fische meist nur hier an der unteren Ruhr Futterkorb so um Die 80g rum überlege noch ob ich nicht lieber eine Feederrute mit 100-120 WG nehmen sollte und eine Länge von 3,90m  Die Rolle ,Browning Black Magix Feeder 650 BF gefällt mir auch sehr gut wollte auch so um Die 300 € ausgeben Gruß Ditschee


----------



## kostjagarnix (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*

Rute und Rolle bei Askari online. War dort im Moment am günstigsten und noch 10 % "Valentinsrabatt" bis 17.2.....
Schnur bei Angelcenter Lurup in belieber Länge auf Rolle 

Habe bis jetzt auch immer nur 3,60 m und 3,90 gehabt und wollte unbedingt eine mit 4,20 aufgrund der besseren Wurfeigenschaften welche ich bei einem Kollegen ausprobieren durfte... Wurfgewicht 150 gr., damit ich auf lange Sicht wirklich flexibel bleibe. Habe schonmal Körbe von 80-100 gr, und wenn die schön voll sind, habe ich gerne noch Reserven..... Bei meiner kleinen Feederrute mit WG von 110 gr traue ich ich nicht immer voll durch zu ziehen.....


----------



## DerStipper (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*



kostjagarnix schrieb:


> So, Bestellung ist raus.....
> Browning King Feeder 4,20 m WG 150
> Browning Black Magix Feeder 650 BF
> ANGELSPEZI Pro Weitwurf-Schnur monofile Schnur mit 50% weniger Dehnung  0,22 mm    7,00 kg
> ...



Ich geh morgen auch mal los. Mal schauen was die netten Damen zu mir sagen werden. Bin aber eigentlich recht zuversichtlich#6


----------



## DerStipper (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*

Also die Wetterbedingungen waren gestern am Anfang super. Kaum Wind und die Mosel glich einem Ententeich, keine noch so kleine Welle zu sehen.
Also schnell aufgebaut und 2 Futterplätze befüttert. Dann erst mal den Futterplatz in ca. 25-30m befischt. Nach einer halben Stunde 2 kleine Rotaugen. Also habe ich auf den Platz in der Fahrtrinne gewechselt und auch einen größeren Korb draufgepackt am Anfang war ich noch Sparsam was die Lebenköder anging. Der 16er Haken mit 3 Maden sollte wohl heute reichen. Dann ein klassischer Barbenbiss. Nach ein paar Kopfstößen war der feine Haken aufgebogen und der Fisch weg. Also auf den Sensas 3311 gewechselt und direkt mal zum Austesten die Käse Pastepellets von Browning auf den Haken gezogen. Und schön viele Lebenköder eingebracht. Keine 5min später ein erneuter deutlicher Biss und die erste barbe der 40cm Marke kam mich besuchen. Als ich dann noch 2 dieser größe Innerhalb einer halben Stunde erwischen konnte stieg ich auf Miniboilies um. Stinkerkombo Mussle und Shellfish. Dann war erstmal Ruhepause und dann 1-2 zaghafte Bisse. Aber saßen nicht. Nach 20min wollte dann die erste Ü50 Barbe das Wasser von der anderen Seite sehen. Genau hatte sie 52cm. dann wanderte zu meinem Überraschen auf 2 Boilies noch ein 40er Döbel in meinen Kescher. Dann ging auf die Boilies nichts mehr. Also die Pastepellets ans Haar. Aber auch hier nur 2 oder 3 Fehlbisse und Pellet weg.
Also wieder den Sensashaken drauf und ein schönes Madenbündel angeboten. Nach ein paar strammen Rotaugen und Haseln war dann wieder schluss. Also nochmal auf dem näheren Platz versucht. Noch 2 Rotaugen und eine Grundel erwischt -.-*. Dann galt es nur schnell einpacken denn Regen bei dieseTemperaturen muss nicht unbedingt sein.

Also für meinen Saisonstart fand ich die Session eigentlich ganz gelungen^^


----------



## kostjagarnix (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*

war doch super.. Ich war am Sonntag auch noch mit einem Kollegen.  Ebenfalls super Wetter und schönes Wasser. Haben beide je 1 Rute in ca.  25.-30 m und je eine auf ca. 50-55 m draußen gehabt. Nicht ein einziger  Zupfer #q Habe mit Made und auch mit Wurm probiert. Futter dunkel und mit wenigen Maden aber einiges an Hanf drin. Welche Mini´s benutzt du? Ich habe 8 mm Ananas. Das mit der Paste wäre auch mal eine Überlegung wert....
Meine neue Rute und Rolle soll noch diese Woche kommen. Mal sehen, ob ich Sonntag noch mal "darf" Wäre der 4. nach Gang......


----------



## DerStipper (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*

Also habe die Browning Hybrid Mussle und die Shellfish. In öhhh 10mm müssten die Murmeln sein. Können aber auch die 8er sein.
Diese Paste Pellets sind halt ziemlich weich und gut um die einfach direkt auf den Haken zu ziehen.

Also ich hatte Standardfeederfutter mit recht viel Sämerei und Käse. Farbe war gelb. Und in dem für den näheren Spot war noch leichte Erde drin, weil ich da nicht mit Barben gerechnet habe und nen paar Rotaugen erwischen wollte. War da dann sonen mittelhelles Braun.


----------



## kostjagarnix (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*

So, gestern das erste Mal die neue Combo ausprobiert. Leider ein  Reinfall. Sch...-Wetter mit leichtem Schnee und viel kaltem Wind aus der  "falschen" Richtung. Kein einziger Biss, dafür schon beim 3. Wurf eine  Spitze gebrochen.... Meine allererste verlorene Spitze und das  ausgerechnet mit der neuen Rute......
Zur Rute: Macht einen guten Eindruck. Sehr gute Zapfenverbindung und  super Ringe. In Verbindung mit der Rolle allerdings nicht richtig  ausgewogen. Hier werde ich mir das Zubehör mit Gewichten noch zulegen. 
Lässt sich gut auswerfen. Zum Drill kann ich mangels Bisse leider noch nix sagen.....
Zur Rolle: Solider erster Eindruck. Das Bespulen fand ich etwas  schwierig, da ich noch keine Erfahrung mit solch einer "Weitwurfspule"  hatte. Wieviel Schnur tatsächlich drauf soll oder kann...... Hatte  meiner Meinung nach voll gefüllt und musste nach den ersten Würfen  feststellen, das die blanke Spule teilweise schon sichtbar war... werde  wohl nochmal neu aufspulen...
Erfreulich ist die Hohe Übersetzung beim Einholen und die sehr gute  Schnurverlegung. Insgesamt ein gutes Teil an dem ich noch nix schlechtes  feststellen konnte....

Kennt jemand diese Spitzen:
Browning Feederspitze D-Flex 2.00 oz grün             9.95EUR
Best.Nr. 101055004Sensationelle Feederspitze von Browning – gefertigt  aus einem  carbon-verstärkten Material. Der Vorteil: Die Spitzen sind  praktisch  unzerbrechlich und verleihen Feederruten eine bessere  Wurfdynamik.n (Gesehen bei Angelsport Schirmer)

oder sollte ich besser die Original-Ersatzspitzen nehmen. Gibt es wohl nur noch als Hohlspitzen zu ca. 14-15 € Stck


----------



## DerStipper (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*

Wie haste das mit der Spitze denn geschafft? Nicht gesehn, dass sich die Schnur um die Spitze gelegt hat?

Benutz den Freilauf der Rolle beim befüllen des Korbs. Dann kannst du die Schnur immer auf Spannung halten und die kann sich nicht um die Spitze legen.
Wenn du dann noch die Feedersnaps von Balzer in die Schlaufe hängst und nicht nen Doppelwirbel nimmst, verdrallt die Schnur weniger und sowas sollte nicht mehr vorkommen.


----------



## kostjagarnix (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*

War die erste Spitze überhaupt, die mir gebrochen ist....
Beim Reinholen und befüllen des Futterkorbs kurz bevor ich immer kontrolliere....schon zu spät.....
kennst du die o.g. Ersatzspitzen?

habe bei Browning folgendes gefunden:
1055 004 Feederspitze grün 2.00 oz 3.25 mm (Passen die überhaupt?)
1052 003 Hollow Feeder Tip 65 cm 2.00 oz 3.5 mm
1052 012 King Feeder Spare Tip 65 cm 2.00 oz 3.5 mm


----------



## DerStipper (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*

Frag einfach mal Brassenwilli, der ist der Browningkenner schlechthin^^


----------



## Dunraven (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*

Die D-Flex kenne ich, habe sie selber vielfach im Gebrauch. Habe mir die 2 Oz als Ersatzspitze für meinen Triana Winkelpicker gekauft und zugeschliffen da sie schön dünn sind. Dann habe ich noch ein knappes Dutzend 1/2-1 Oz Spitzen gekauft (konnte bei Preisen von unter 4 Euro nicht widerstehen). 
Der Vorteil der Spitzen: super sensibel, flexibel (brechen also nicht so leicht) und eben nicht so hart wie Kohlefaserspitzen. Das mag ich weil ich eben weiche Spitzen brauche. Habe mir einige für meine verschiedenen Feederuten angepasst.  

Fürs Stillwasser echt super, bei Strömung wäre sie mir doch zu sensibel, eben weil sie deutlich mehr einer Glasfaserspitze ähneln.


----------



## Brassenwilli (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*



kostjagarnix schrieb:


> War die erste Spitze überhaupt, die mir gebrochen ist....
> Beim Reinholen und befüllen des Futterkorbs kurz bevor ich immer kontrolliere....schon zu spät.....
> kennst du die o.g. Ersatzspitzen?
> 
> ...



Moin moin,
um es vorweg zu nehmen die D-Flex-Spitzen (Art.-Nr. 1055 xxx) passen auf Grund des geringeren Durchmessers nicht ohne entsprechende Anpassungsarbeiten (Lackauftrag, Hülse od. ähnl.) in die King Feeder Serie, außerdem sind die Ringe der D-Flex-Spitzen im Vergleich zur Beringung der King Feeder Ruten im Durchmesser etwas kleiner.

Bei den BROWNING-Spitzen mit der Art.-Nr. 1052 xxx  gibt es keine Probleme denn die sind expliziet für die King Feeder Serie konzipiert worden.
Hier kann man sich, je nach Einsatzgebiet, zwischen den den Hollow-Spitzen (Art.-Nr. 1052 001 bis 006) oder Voll-Carbon-Spitzen (Art.-Nr. 1052 008 bis 15) entscheiden.

Standardmäßig werden die King Feeder Ruten, je nach Rutenmodell, mit Voll-Carbon-Spitzen zwischen 0,75 oz und 5,00 oz geliefert.


----------



## kostjagarnix (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Du schreibst "je nach Einsatzgebiet". Wie unterscheide ich hier?
Wo sind die Vor- bzw. Nachteile der jeweiligen Spitzen?
Danke


----------



## kostjagarnix (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kaufhilfe*

Da ich das Gefühl habe, das die Voll-Carbon Spitzen relativ empfindlich sind, würde ich wohl eher auf die D-Flex Spitzen zugreifen. Sind anscheinend etwas dankbarer und verzeihen eher einen "Fehler" ???
Mit welchem Lack müsste ich hier arbeiten ohne etwas anzugreifen? Du schreibst auch etwas von Hülsen?
Wird es in absehbarer Zeit etwas "unempfindlichere" Spitzen geben? Macht sich der etwas geringere Ring-Durchmesser beim werfen bemerkbar?
Da die Ersatzspitzen alle verhältnismäßig teuer sind, würde ich hier gerne das sinnvollste kaufen. 
Hier noch ein interessanter Link über dieses Thema: 

http://www.matthias-weigang.de/Feedern_-_eine_Spitzensache.pdf

Demnach sind die Hohlspitzen wohl am besten......

Wo kann ich, wenn ich mich für diese entscheide, am besten bestellen?
1052003 Hollow Feeder Tip 2 oz
habe die für um die 19-20 € gefunden, was schon einiges ist.....


----------

